# Pageant Of Pigeon Show Catalog Here!



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

HERE'S THE COVER:










These are being offered by the Los Angeles Pigeon Club, and a limited number of copies are now available. 

118 informative pages, including 36 in full color, complete listings of all entries, exhibitors and more than 360 photos from the show....and all 110 breeds that were there! The price is 25.00 post-paid. 

The 2007 edition is also available, and you can purchase both for 45.00.

You may buy a copy by contacting Robert Nolan at 25261 Swanway Court, Dana Point, CA 92629, or email at [email protected]. All proceeds go to the LAPC.


----------

